
How Much Would Donald Trump's American-Made iPhone Actually Cost? - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-much-would-donald-trumps-american-made-iphone-actually-cost
======
DrScump
"It would be kind of nutty to ship components halfway around the world [from
Asia to the US], adding a layer of complexity to the manufacturing process
when everything is much more easily accessible in Asia.”

Well, except that the raw materials used are being shipped _to_ those plants
in the first place... and shipping costs are at historical lows.

"Doing some back-of-the-envelope math, Wiens said that consumers could pay
around $50 more for an iPhone that was assembled in the US versus one that was
assembled in China."

The last figure I saw was something like $16.84 total labor assembly costs for
the iPhone 5.

------
dozzie
And... there's no estimation of how much would it cost.

